# Suggestions for LED/Plasma Tv + Speaker set Budget:1 lac



## sahil2010 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I'm looking to buy a LED/Plasma Tv and a decent speaker set for my office.


I'm not much of a techie so any help would be appreciated.
I do not know whether I should go plasma or LED.
In terms of Brands i prefer Sony, Samsung, Panasonic -if plasma, not a big fan of LG though.

This Tv is to be used for Architectural walk through and Design Presentations. All of this would be Full Hd (1920 X 1080) content. I would also be watching HD Bluray rip- MKV  movies as well and a little bit of HD Gaming as well. It is NOT to be used as a regular tv.

Requirements:
- Full HD 1920 X 1080 resolution
- wifi/ network compatibility
- Hdmi input- most will have it though (Quick question: Is it possible to stream HD content wirelessly over the network? if it is , Then i would like to Buy a Tv with that)
- NO 3D (I'm not a big fan of 3d and do not need it anyways, If it fits the budget then its fine but wont be used)
-Screen Size At least 46"  but bigger the better..
- One stupid Preference: It should have the thinnest bezel(not important but   aesthetics matter in an Architectural office. I have seen the Samsung 8 series LED and that is visually very appealing.)
- Speakers : (room size 14'X18')Any decent ones which look good with the Tv but has to have a Woofer. Sound bar with woofer also fine. If the speaker set is wirelessly connected that would be great.
-The idea is to get rid of all wires. wireless streaming and wireless speakers.

I'll be buying it this month. New models for the year 2012 have been announced at this year's Cebit, I can hold off for another month max if its worth waiting.

If you've made it this far, I appreciate it. 
Thank you for taking the time to read this.
Please let me know if you need any clarifications.

Thanks,
Sahil


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

I suggest you to buy Samsung 5 Series 46'' LED TV UA46D5500.There is offer going on this one on Letsbuy in which they are offering you a 22" LCD which costs around 10-12k.Try in local market I hope you can get it for <75k
The 6 series and above in Samsung are all 3D TVs.
And you can also consider Samsung 51 Inches 3D Full HD Plasma PS51D550., I am not aware of its street prices but for sure it should be <70k
And I can tell you more about LEDs, for plasma I think someone else can tell you better but still I will try.

And choose from Samsung HT-D555K or Sony DAV- DZ840K 5.1 Home Theatre System, compare in the local store and check the sound of both and pick the one which you like the most.
BTW I have heard the sony one and its pretty good.I m little biased towards the sony Home Theatre systems


----------



## sahil2010 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello aroraanant,

Thank you for replying.

The Samsung  UA46D5500  you mentioned is great for my needs, I was also looking at sony bravia KDL-46EX520 which is 80k. Is one really better than the Samsung one or are they almost the same ?

The Samsung plasma seems to be a good deal too, cheaper than the LED and also 51". Is LED better than plasma since its more expensive?
The only thing i know about  that is that 
Plasma = better Blacks , better viewing angles,Thick panels, more power consumption(which doesn't matter to me)
LED = Better Whites, Higher Brightness, slim panels, low power consumption
Please correct me if I am wrong.

As far as the speakers go i'll probably keep it simple unless one is drastically better than the other.
Samsung tv = samsung speakers
Sony tv = sony speakers

Both the Tv and speakers would be bought locally.

Thanks for the input, i appreciate it.
Regards,
Sahil


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 12, 2012)

The samsung one is better than the sony one that you have mentioned and also sony LEDs don't play all the video formats while the samsung plays almost every video format through a USB drive.

I don't have much idea about the plasma, but I have read at many places and have been told by many people that plasmas better than LED/LCD.And also the life of plasma panels are more than the LED/LCDs. But I am not sure about this as I haven't tested or seen this myself and I only trust the things when I test or experience it myself.
So I recommend you the compare the both in a local store and then decide.
And remember one thing, a lot of bargaining can be done on these plasma and LEDs, so compare the prices and multiple places before you buy it.And try to get it for less than the price I have mentioned above.


----------



## sahil2010 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you aroraanant, I'll keep the things you said in mind.Will be going to the local shops this week

Thank you once again for helping out.
Regards,
Sahil.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 12, 2012)

keep us posted about your purchase


----------



## sahil2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

Update:

The Samsung UA46D5500 is available in the local market for 85k but they are giving a free 22 inch TV as well.
Pros: Very Bright screen , Colors are great, but the whites are having a bluish tint (tried with all picture modes, all color settings at default).
Cons: Bit expensive than its Sony Equivalent cost high due to the 'free' 22 inch TV.

The Samsung 51 Inches 3D Full HD Plasma PS51D550 is available for 70k local market.
Pros: Good price for a 51" plasma tv, Best viewing angles among all.
Cons: The brightness is not good enough.

The Sony bravia KDL-46EX520 is 80k in local market.
Pros: Good fluid motion 
Cons: Price is too high (at least that is what I think), Not as bright as the Samsung version.

I've also looked at the Samsung LA46D550K1R which is a 46" LCD and looks good too with the glass bezel and it costs 65k locally.
Pros: Good colors great brightness and the whites are really nice
Cons: Refresh rate is only 60Hz, non fluid motion

As far as the speakers are concerned its gonna be Sony no matter which TV I get.

All Above reviews are very subjective and i do not even know whether i got it right or wrong, please point me in the right direction if I'm wrong.

Note: All prices are with finance schemes available, more discounts are available if paid in cash Which unfortunately I do not have. 


One of my cousin's friend works at sony and claims he can get 50 % Employee discount on 3 products per year. If he is correct and has space to buy one more product, I will be going for KDL-55EX720 which would be around 75k if what he claims is true...

Waiting for updates from that guy...
I'll keep you  guys posted.

Sahil


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 13, 2012)

The prices which the dealer have quoted you are very high.
BTW from where you got these quotes?
I think you didn't tried to bargain much.
46D5500 should cost you around 77-78k with 22" LCD.Its better you get it from Letsbuy for 80k with LCD and pay in 6 EMI.I think that would be the best for you.
And PS51D550 should cost you around 65k. So its no fun in buying it for 70k, if you want this one then this one is also available on letsbuy for 67k(EMI option available) with 2 3D sun glasses.
There will be lot of difference in LCD and LED/Plasma.So as you are thinking to buy a LED or plasma then I suggest you to stick with that.
Now if we talk about the sony one, then I suggest you to compare the sony and samsung LED side by side and then decide.And Samsung LED is very good looking wise and also Sony won't play every format through USB.And yes if you get a 50% discount then its really a steal. 
So take care of these things before you make a decision.
And you took the right decision by choosing the buy Sony HT.


----------



## sahil2010 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes I Agree , the prices are bit higher but the thing is that I'm buying the TV and HT along with stuff like microwave, fridge, AC , water purifier. If I buy from one place I can get good Finance schemes and would rather avoid the hassle of buying from different places. 
The Quotes are from sales India shop.
BTW i'm buying things locally from Ahmedabad.

But whatever the decision would be. It would be taken after 10 days. but seeing the difference in price in the samsung tv, i would probably make some arrangements and buy it from letsbuy if I do decide to go ahead with it.

Thanks,
Sahil.


----------

